# Rearend gear ration change



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

If I install different gears for the rearend, I am assuming that I need to reconfigure the computer in order to display the correct speed? Is this something that the Predator programmers can accomplish?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Pretty sure they can, and I think your one of the first people to mention this, but not sure. What ratio you going to? 373, 410, 513? lol


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

I was thinking 3.91s. Opinions?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

sdgoat said:


> I was thinking 3.91s. Opinions?


It will compliment your 6 speed very well! I plan on this very soon! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Actually, a 4.10 gear would work even better! Those tall 5th and 6th gears work wonders for higher ratio gears....


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

big_mike said:


> Actually, a 4.10 gear would work even better! Those tall 5th and 6th gears work wonders for higher ratio gears....


They would work well. But they're not available yet.


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

According to http://www.difftechnics.com.au/gto.html, Difftechnics is opening a U.S. distribution center soon!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

derf said:


> They would work well. But they're not available yet.


Yep.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

This may be an off question but, isnt the rear in the goat the same as the C5 ???


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

sdgoat said:


> If I install different gears for the rearend, I am assuming that I need to reconfigure the computer in order to display the correct speed? Is this something that the Predator programmers can accomplish?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, and this is the exact reason I bought my predator tuner.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

big_mike said:


> This may be an off question but, isnt the rear in the goat the same as the C5 ???


Nope! The GTO uses a Dana axle, the C5 uses a Getrag diff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

gotcha.


----------

